# Clint



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Mister Eastwood


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

might keep it simple


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

THIS IS THE KIND OF STUFF THAT IS MAKING ME SO SUBCONSCIOUS ABOUT MY ART! But seriously that is amazing ;u;-b


----------



## livi0626 (Jun 6, 2016)

yeah I am a young artist my biggest problem is realistic work this is amazing


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm calling this finished, inspired by @Big Secz from this post

full video:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Excellent Meli. Terrific work.


----------

